
Using speech recognition techniques to predict volcanoes’ behaviour - VieEnCode
https://horizon-magazine.eu/article/how-speech-recognition-techniques-are-helping-predict-volcanoes-behaviour.html
======
antman
It refers to Signal Processing and Machine Learning methods and the example is
struct-SVM. Doesn't mention any speech recognition algorithm but those methods
are used also in speech recognition.

------
l1k
Thirty years ago, in the Hunt for Red October, a software to identify seismic
events was used to predict movement of a man-made submarine:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7g6dKncO-I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7g6dKncO-I)

------
throwaway_pdp09
Not much detail at all.

To be fair I was expecting some trivial clickbait derived from using markov
chains, but whatever this is seems to go further. But, little info here.

